# Poodle teeth problems



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

If you feed dehydrated raw it makes perfect sense to go with a raw bone for the dental chew. That would be ideal. Other than that maybe try the Petz life oral care gel. I hear it is really great.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

From my experience:
Petzlife is effective, but my dogs hate it.
Tropicana is similar, but very runny, and my dogs hate that too.
CET is good, but very sticky and got stuck in their ears, where it set like concrete.
Logic Gel is the current favourite for toothpaste - effective, and the dogs enjoy it enough for teeth cleaning to be self reinforcing.

PlaqueOff really helps to soften tartar - for a tiny dog a sprinkle on a treat at bedtime is enough. If she will let you, a quick flick of a thumbnail will then crack the tartar off a tooth.

Then raw bones help to remove the remaining softened plaque - if you leave them out of the fridge to air dry for a couple of hours they are perfectly safe for your dog, and considerably less messy. But a snood may still be useful!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I've tried the tropiclean gel twice a day with brushing with Kennedy for over two weeks and saw no improvement. I'll try the plaque off.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

fjm said:


> Then raw bones help to remove the remaining softened plaque - if you leave them out of the fridge to air dry for a couple of hours they are perfectly safe for your dog, and considerably less messy. But a snood may still be useful!


What type of raw bone would you recommend for a small toy (4 pounds)? I am worried about doing this but I have to do something about her teeth.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I get chicken necks for my Tpoos that are 2, 3, and 5 lbs. turkey necks might work too but you would probably have to cut them up. I also get oxtail and short ribs for them, but they don't eat those all the way like they do the chicken necks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Try Leba III, Sunny's vet in Canada recommended it to me when I first got him. It is pretty amazing stuff. Lebalab Inc

Raw bones work great, too, but this is one spray, daily, and it is great.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I hate to say it, but , you should do the dental anyhow - with a very qualified doggie dentist who will also do x-rays.
Teaka had the cleanest teeth and healthiest gums that anyone has ever seen on a small dog, yet when she had her dental they found several loose teeth, several fractures ( one below the gum line, so completely not visible without x-rays) and an infection. All tolled, I believe it was 10 or 11 sparkling white teeth that she had to have pulled. I felt so guilty about how she must have been suffering, but neither the vet nor I saw any reason to have her teeth done - it was only done because she began to jump like something hurt her every once in a while when eating.
So do what you can to keep them clean, but that does not mean that you can skip the dental!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

My toy poodle eats chicken and duck necks.. I normally scale my dogs teeth, and the plaque off does loosen the plaque and makes it easier to com off.

I also use the Himalayan dog chews and antlers... My mini won't hew on anything she can't swallow and she likes them fine.. My toy will chew on anything.

Tiny poo you can't beat yourself up over it. You see white teeth and you think everything is fine. If the breath is fresh even better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> My toy poodle eats chicken and duck necks.. I normally scale my dogs teeth, and the plaque off does loosen the plaque and makes it easier to com off.
> 
> I also use the Himalayan dog chews and antlers... My mini won't hew on anything she can't swallow and she likes them fine.. My toy will chew on anything.
> 
> ...


Breath is a good point - I began to notice a bad order every so often a few months before, and I just assumed that she was getting older and it comes along with it. After her teeth were done, the woman who did it said " as soon as I got in there, I knew there was infection because I smelled that smell. Well now the infection is gone and I know that if I smell that smell, time for another trip to the dentist!
Excessive licking is another sign - Tangee was a crazy licker, but as soon as she had her dental ( all but five teeth removed) the licking shut off like we had flipped a switch!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Have you heard of Plaqueoff? I used that on my standard Harley who died in March and the vet always said how lovely his teeth were for his age. I use plaqueoff every day for my new poodles,a spoo and a mpoo,and Tia my mpoo who had fishy breath no longer does. It's good stuff and you can get it on Amazon.


----------

